# Albino Kribensis.



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Last week i went to an Aquatic place that is quite a distance from me and saw some beautiful Albino Kribs.


They had no price on and when I asked the Manager he said £9.95 as they were obviousy rare than the normal coloured. Phew £9.95 so twenty quid for the pair. I made myself walk out.

Well after an awful week I thought s0d it I would treat myself as I love Kribs.

So off I trekked again and a young girl served me. She had no idea at all bless her and I showed her how to sex them. Wow and then when she took me to the till she charged me £1.95 each (the price or the normals).

Ok ok maybe I shoud have said something but hands up I didnt!!

So whoopee I now have a beautiful pair that hopefully when mature will breed.

Has anyone kept the Albinos before.. I know its only the lack of pigment that makes them different to the common but do they pair up and breed as well?

How about the success rate of the young? Are they weaker fry than the coloured?

Anyone have any thoughts or experience of them?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2009)

£9.95 is too much for a single Kribensis, especially for the albino varieties which in reality are no rarer than the normal specimens. It's only a simple gene mutation that produces the albino trait. 

In terms of fry survival rates this is the same for both strains. Genetics, water quality and the general quality of the fish will dictate how many fry survive until adulthood.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks Pleccy...

Thats good news about the breeding. The "normal" coloured pairs I have breed and care for their young really well so fingers crossed these will too.

I did wonder about the price of the Albinos and thats why I walked away the first time. O well at least I got them for a decent price in the end.

it just shows you doesn't it what these places think they can charge.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Fishyfins said:


> having seen albinos many times, i agree with pleccy that £9 is rather excessive! i think i once had some in where i used to work, and we charged about £1.30 for one? they are a fairly cheap fish.


Goodness me...if I had known haha.

I know Kribs aren't everyones cup of tea but I love them and find them very interesting.

But each to their own eh haha ..thats what makes the world go round my Nan used to say!!


----------

